# Sony GR8 no lee CD's



## pttk (Jun 1, 2007)

Estimados:

Me ha vuelto loco este minicomponente Sony GR8, no leia los CD's, cambie el lector (KSS 213D), pero no sabia que vienen con una soldadura de protección, la elimine, luego de intentar desoldar la cabeza lectora, no sabia donde habia que desoldar!, en fin.

Ahora todo esta en su lugar, pero el equipo sigue sin leer los CD's, ejecuta todo el proceso, pero no gira el motor para leer el CD, tampoco veo actividad en el lector.

¿Alguna idea?, ¿Donde puede medir y que mido?

Gracias

PTTK


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 2, 2007)

Si ya lo se lo de la soldadura de marras, yo tambien cai, que les cuesta indicarlo en algun lugar....

El pueste suele ser la union de dos pistas con el dibujo de uncomponente SMD.

El KSS213 es el de la cinta plana, uyyyy, antes de tocar nada...

Apaga la luz y mira LATERALMENTE el laser (!!!!!ATENCION!!!! NUNCA MIRAR DIRECTAMENTE puede ocasionar daños permanentes a los ojos). Debe verse un puntito rojo del tamaño de una aguja, imaginate la energia que hay concentrada en ese punto.

Si te sale, casi seguro que tienes el error en la cinta plana mira que este bien insetada y no se halla doblado , malditas cintas...


----------



## pttk (Jun 2, 2007)

Muchas gracias, lo veré y les cuento

PTTK


----------



## andresd95 (Jun 13, 2007)

si ya coloco la unidad y no le leyó entonces cambie la cinta o mida la continuidad de la cinta punto a punto , cambiela,  si nó entonces rectifique las soldaduras del circuito , manualmente mueva la unidad del centro hasta el final y prenda el equipo y active cd si este se devuelve al centro entonces es la cinta y hay que cambiarla  y si no alumbra el lasser cambien el transistor que estas mas cerca a la cinta cuando conecta a la tarjeta......por que depronto si tiene las manos muy pesadas de conectar y desconectar ya daño la cinta entonces mejor cambiarla


----------

